# Boxing Reflex Ball



## TMA17 (Feb 24, 2018)

Picked up one of these for $15.  I like it.


----------



## Buka (Feb 24, 2018)

Looking forward to your review. Let us know how it is to work. After a while, of course. 

Did you get it on Amazon?


----------



## Anarax (Feb 24, 2018)

At first I thought he was using the force. That's pretty awesome, I have to get one.


----------



## TMA17 (Feb 24, 2018)

hahaha.  I did get it off Amazon.  I really like it.  This is the exact one I bought.  There are quite a few out there.

It's definitely worth it IMO.  It's challenging and really does help improve your speed, accuracy and reaction time. 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076FS7KCX/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 24, 2018)

The only concern is you may develop a bad habit that you only punch with your arms without using your body. Any training that you only see arms move but don't see body move is not good.


----------



## TMA17 (Feb 24, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The only concern is you may develop a bad habit that you only punch with your arms without using your body. Any training that you only see arms move but don't see body move is not good.



That's a good point. When using it, you're only using your arm.  It's definitely great for timing and reflexes though.


----------



## Buka (Feb 24, 2018)

I think I'm going to get one with a cap. I like caps. Should be fun.

At the very least to see the look on my wife's face.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 24, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The only concern is you may develop a bad habit that you only punch with your arms without using your body. Any training that you only see arms move but don't see body move is not good.


That’s a good point if your training revolves around hitting that ball.  As a supplementary tool like a warmup, cool down, or as a purely focus drill, I think it’s a great idea; it’s the first time I’ve seen it though.

If someone were to think that’s all they need to do, then it’s a problem.  And that’s no different that any other training tool - heavy bag, mitts, wooden dummy, etc.


----------



## Anarax (Feb 24, 2018)

It's more similar to a speed bag, you're not going to hit someone like you do a speed bag. It's to train reflexes and timing more than anything. Or as some guys in my gym use it for, hit it as hard, loud and fast as possible without form nor rhythm.


----------



## pdg (Feb 24, 2018)

Anarax said:


> It's more similar to a speed bag, you're not going to hit someone like you do a speed bag. It's to train reflexes and timing more than anything. Or as some guys in my gym use it for, hit it as hard, loud and fast as possible without form nor rhythm.



It could help temper that behaviour - a speed bag isn't attached to your forehead with elastic so it's not going to smack you in the face in retaliation to a hard hit


----------



## TMA17 (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm finding it great for timing and reflexes.  I'm even trying to use the chain punch on it! LOL


----------

